# Trigger Assembly swap?



## ergon (Mar 4, 2013)

I've got a virgin G-19 which I have a Skimmer Trigger Carry System for. I have a G-32 on order along with a SL conversion bbl - 357 Sig to 9 mm. I've been told by two different camps that the drop in trigger WILL work in the G-32 and on the other that the ejector will have to be changed. In my mind,  if the trigger was for a 357 it would or might miss the smaller 9 mm case but going from 9 mm to 357 it should work. But I don't know. This is where you come in. Any and all help will be appreciated.

Erich


----------



## ergon (Mar 4, 2013)

What, no one here knows the answer?


----------



## ergon (Mar 4, 2013)

I've got a G-19 Skimmer Carry drop in Trigger Assembly. I've got a G-32 on the way and need to know if the Trigger Assembly for the G-19 will work in the G-32. I've got a SL conversion bbl on order so I can fire 9 mm in the 32's slide. I could see having problems if I were trying to place a 357/40 trigger in a G-19 because of the ejector. Anyone have a firm hold on this? My plan is for one platform with three calibers.

Erich


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've not done the conversion you outlined, but I do know the G32 and the G19 use the exact same factory trigger, so if your aftermarket trigger works in one, it should work in the other (check with the manufacturer to be sure).

Based on the above, if the exact same factory trigger is used in the G32 and G19, then I don't see how the ejector could possibly interfere with the trigger operation, or the opposite. I do know that some folks have experienced stoppages and other problems when using the conversion barrels, even in otherwise unmodified Glocks, so I would recommend using the stock trigger for testing the conversion barrel. That way, if you have any functioning problems, you won't be wondering if it is the barrel, or the trigger/barrel combination causing the difficulties.

Fairly general advice, I know, but I hope you find it helpful.


----------

